# Help with mods for A6 Avant 2.8Q...help a brother out here...



## BIGMerle (Mar 9, 2005)

What intake do you recommend....chip...and exhaust set up? I know there are not a lot of options with the car engine wise BUT.......any other avants....please post some pics and info please
Thanks Guys
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Help with mods for A6 Avant 2.8Q...help a brother out here... (BIGMerle)*

Hey Big
Got many links here: http://www.VAGLinks.com
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Help with mods for A6 Avant 2.8Q...help a brother out here... (BIGMerle)*

What's up BigMerle? First off, leave your intake alone, nothing out there is going to give you any improvements, infact you probably have more problems instead. There is no chip that give any signifcant hp increase, maybe 5-9 at best. Not worth the money. But the 'tip chip' is an option that a few have opted for and life the results. Not sure what to tell you about exhausts, I kept mine stock. I want to keep it nice and quiet. Consider other things besides the engine to upgrade as well like wheels, suspension, sway bars, headlights etc.


----------



## DannyGangstaGTi (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Help with mods for A6 Avant 2.8Q...help a brother out here... (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

you may be able to throw on PES supercherger but the hp vs $ isnt that great considering the a6 is kind of heavy to begin with but its an option for you.
as far as exhaust goes... just have a shop de-cat it and take all the mufflers out... then throw a resonator on it... atleast you can have the intimidation factor going for you.

link to vid of exhaust on my a4 2.8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OH4wyjrZwOw


_Modified by DannyGangstaGTi at 1:50 PM 8-22-2007_


----------



## BIGMerle (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Help with mods for A6 Avant 2.8Q...help a brother out here... (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!* »_What's up BigMerle? First off, leave your intake alone, nothing out there is going to give you any improvements, infact you probably have more problems instead. There is no chip that give any signifcant hp increase, maybe 5-9 at best. Not worth the money. But the 'tip chip' is an option that a few have opted for and life the results. Not sure what to tell you about exhausts, I kept mine stock. I want to keep it nice and quiet. Consider other things besides the engine to upgrade as well like wheels, suspension, sway bars, headlights etc. 

Yea, trying to figure out what rims to go with and what size. I was thinking 19's would look the best and still keep it reasonable for daily driving. Did find a set of 18 inch HRE wheels but they are off a vette and not sure how the offset will work.... suspension wise i was also thinking of H&R coilovers. Not looking for a loud exhaust but a deep tone....but i havent found anything aftermarket but a custom setup. Any ideas please let me know....this is my first Avant and unfortunatly am kinda lost right now.......


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Help with mods for A6 Avant 2.8Q...help a brother out here... (BIGMerle)*

If I were you, I'd play it safe and go with 18's. 19's might be pushing it, but that's a personal choice. I have H&Rs coilovers on my avant, all i have to say is LOVELY!!! Not harsh at all, still quite smooth but firm at the same time. Also have H-Sport sway bars, but I have yet to put them on. Considered by many one of if not the best mod for the A6, and not terribly expensive as well. If you want to have a look at mine, check here: http://pictureposter.audiworld...phtml


----------



## BIGMerle (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Help with mods for A6 Avant 2.8Q...help a brother out here... (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

im surprised they dont make any performance mods......the 2.7t does not come in the avant correct?


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Help with mods for A6 Avant 2.8Q...help a brother out here... (BIGMerle)*

Not in the US. Well, actually it does but only on the Allroad.


----------



## BIGMerle (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Help with mods for A6 Avant 2.8Q...help a brother out here... (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

19's dont fit well? guess i could go the amg mono block route


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Help with mods for A6 Avant 2.8Q...help a brother out here... (BIGMerle)*

Not that they won't fit, but more like overkill, you know? But again it comes down to personal preference. There is someone here who has 20's on his sedan. Way to big for my taste, but what ever floats your boat.


----------



## BIGMerle (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Help with mods for A6 Avant 2.8Q...help a brother out here... (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

yea, 20s is a bit much and maybe 19s also......but i do love to fill up the wheel gap


----------



## BIGMerle (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Help with mods for A6 Avant 2.8Q...help a brother out here... (BIGMerle)*

or these that i have had my eyes on.....
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...A:VRI


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Help with mods for A6 Avant 2.8Q...help a brother out here... (BIGMerle)*

Personally speaking, those don't suit the A6. Also, if you're worried about filling up he wheel gap coilovers will do the trick for you. I dropped mine and can easily go lower if I choose.


----------



## BIGMerle (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Help with mods for A6 Avant 2.8Q...help a brother out here... (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

all the other wheels i want seem to be out of range right now. is there a web site for the H sport pieces?


----------



## BIGMerle (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Help with mods for A6 Avant 2.8Q...help a brother out here... (BIGMerle)*

also.....is the suspension the same for the 2.7t ?


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Help with mods for A6 Avant 2.8Q...help a brother out here... (BIGMerle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIGMerle* »_also.....is the suspension the same for the 2.7t ?

Hey BigMerle
I think the suspension is the same as the regular 2.7T. Not sure if the 2.8 even came out with the Sport suspension, which is different. bigger sway bars, 20mm lower and stiffer springs.
The H-Sport site is http://www.h-sport.com and I think H&R also makes a set fo rthe A6 http://www.hrsprings.com. I bought some stuff form these guys a while ago and they had pretty good prices and service http://www.namotorsports.net. 
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## BIGMerle (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Help with mods for A6 Avant 2.8Q...help a brother out here... (Massboykie)*

Thank you Massboykie
ok....how are the GIAC chips that AWE offer? http://www.awe-tuning.com/page...Chips
or this intake? http://www.lltek.com/aik_a6_4B_S6.htm
and what custom exhaust would you recomend ??


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Help with mods for A6 Avant 2.8Q...help a brother out here... (BIGMerle)*

Hey Merle
As far as the intake goes... I am one of those people that like to spend money where it works, and not because it looks cool. Not that there is anything wrong with adding stuff for coolness, it is just a different way to look at it. Each to their own, you know...
If you are looking at the intake for performance, I would not bother. Get yourself a performance drop in filter and be done with it. No matter what HP numbers the intake guys quote, the difference between a drop-in and a full intake is so little, it's certainly not worth the extra money. I had a K&N drop-in in my 2003 GLI (VR). I could feel / hear the difference when I installed it. Later I decided to splurge and get the EVOMS CAI, and although it looked cool I could not tell the difference between the drop-in and the full CAI. I think this holds true for most other vehicles, and again, it's all about what you are looking for... If you are looking for drop-ins for the A6... I ended up getting the http://www.trueflow.com foam filter. Obviously there is K&N and I believe http://www.awetuning.com sells another foam filter from ITG.
Chips... I am partial to the GIAC as I used it in both my GLI and in my current ride with great results. I am also partial to NOT soldering anything on the ECU, so this was one of the main reasons for using GIAC as they flash the ECU without soldering. Almost all the other companies do that now also and all have good products. Personal choice…
Exhausts... well here you stumbled onto one of my “pet peeves”… as this car has some of the most expensive exhausts around. I don’t know why, but it does. I am hoping to get one fabricated before the summer’s over, and see if there is a way to get the pipes mandrel bent somewhere. Perhaps some sort of a group buy. Everyone in the group can the go and buy the mufflers and resonators of their choice. Or that's the idea. If you are handy, have a MIG and some time, you can get an exhaust done yourself over a weekend for around $300 (ballpark). Buying one for this car will run you almost $2000! Hence my bitching...







If a duel exhaust on a V8 truck costs around $500 where did the other $1500 go? Makes no sense I tell you...
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## BIGMerle (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Help with mods for A6 Avant 2.8Q...help a brother out here... (Massboykie)*

*Massboykie you have been TONS of help and thank you!!! * Well....who does make this 2k exhaust....not that I am going to throw stupid money for it (would much rather a nice set of wheels). I think I might take your advice for the drop in filter. Now.....for this exhaust issue....i would do a group but....but ...i also have access to a tig welder......now as far as an H pipe and resonators......A. what’s the benefits of the resonators? I also hear guys swear by the H pipes.... Coilovers are prob going to be my first mod......I was thinking H&R....any issues or recommendations? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Help with mods for A6 Avant 2.8Q...help a brother out here... (BIGMerle)*

Check out http://www.pureMS.com for the H-Sports.


----------



## BIGMerle (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Help with mods for A6 Avant 2.8Q...help a brother out here... (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

I was thinking of doing a staggered setup for wheels....prob no bigger than 18....maybe 19.....what would you recommend offset wise?


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Help with mods for A6 Avant 2.8Q...help a brother out here... (BIGMerle)*

Don't do it. Staggering a car with all wheel drive=BAD.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Help with mods for A6 Avant 2.8Q...help a brother out here... (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!* »_Don't do it. Staggering a car with all wheel drive=BAD.

Hey BigMerle
"Staggering is bad" is a fact. I am not an engineer or racer, but from what I read on here this really screws with the cars handling, so do some more research before you dive in. Something about increasing over steer I think... don't quote me...
Glad I could help. If I have info/experience I don't mind sharing.
As for the exhaust... There are a few all in the same price range (cat backs)... Supersprint, LLTek, Milltek and APR. Then there is a set of rear mufflers from Remus, but the two is around $750 which is even more ridiculous IMHO. ( http://www.VAGLinks.com has them all)
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## BIGMerle (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Help with mods for A6 Avant 2.8Q...help a brother out here... (Massboykie)*

does the coupe setup fit the avant...? i have been through most of those links and have never seen any for the avant.......


----------



## BIGMerle (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Help with mods for A6 Avant 2.8Q...help a brother out here... (Massboykie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Massboykie* »_
Hey BigMerle
"Staggering is bad" 

See now i read someplace else on here it is ok but you have to match the tire setup with the front...IE since the front is not as big you need to go with a slightly larger tire and the opposite with the rear so that when you line the wheels up next to each other they are the same width.....does that make sense?


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Help with mods for A6 Avant 2.8Q...help a brother out here... (BIGMerle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIGMerle* »_
See now i read someplace else on here it is ok but you have to match the tire setup with the front...IE since the front is not as big you need to go with a slightly larger tire and the opposite with the rear so that when you line the wheels up next to each other they are the same width.....does that make sense?

It makes more sense to not do it. Do some more homework on the topic, there are many more post on other Audi sites that will tell you not to stagger. Check here for more info: http://forums.audiworld.com/a6/
This site has tons more activity that this one does.


----------



## BIGMerle (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Help with mods for A6 Avant 2.8Q...help a brother out here... (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

ok, i just went with 18x8.5 wheels all around....now what size tire do you recomend...i want to sit the car low and have it with an aggressive stance


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Help with mods for A6 Avant 2.8Q...help a brother out here... (BIGMerle)*

235/40/18s maybe?


----------

